# Controlar Tension en alterna con corriente en continua



## joealvtund (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola buenas, escribo *POR* q*UE* estoy un poco atascado y no encuentro mucha ayuda en mi tutor

Estoy haciendo el proyecto de fin de carrera y necesito controlar una resistencia(de temperatura) con corriente continua, mas concretamente de  0-20 mA

He estado probando con un dimmer pero el rango de tension continua q*UE* utiliza es muy pequeño y no se si me acabara funcionando, por eso si alguien me pudiera iluminar o guiar hacia algo 

Muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2011)

Pero que clase de control queres ejercer sobre ella? normalmente se las trabaja on/off, porque no describis un poco mejor tu proyedto? para un on/off utilizas un otpto a un triac y ya lo controlas con continua


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 14, 2011)

Quiero poder regularlo gradualmente, no q*UE* sea un todo-nada, sino q*UE* varie aproximadamente de 0mA apagado a 20mA la resistencia a maximo funcionamiento, aproximadamente, 

no se si me he explicado

Muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2011)

No, por eso te preguntaba, porque la forma de trabajar con un termostato es esa que te comento asi se las utilza.
Por un lado de que potencia hablamos de la resistencia y con que ténsión trabaja?
Por otro lado la mayoria de los dispoistivos pueden trabajar con 0-10V o 4-20mA, esto último se utiliza en ambientes ruidosos(no de sonido si no electrico)

si trabajs con corriente vas a tener que convertirlos a tensión para poder controla un simil potenciometro para controlar el angulo de disparo de un Triac


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 14, 2011)

250V y 350W, el controlador q*UE* utilizo puede dar una salida de 0-20mA o de 4-20mA


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2011)

Que tipo de controlador es?, si lo que tenes que controlar es la temperatura lo que necesitas es un termostato y un sensor de temperatura


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 14, 2011)

Es un controlador de desin instruments HS-7300 y lleva conectado un sensor de temperatura pt-100, en un tubo de metal va dentro la resistencia, en un extremo el sensor y en el otro un ventilador, el ventilador ya esta regulado por corriente, y ahora tengo q*UE* regular la resistencia


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2011)

Necesitas algo como estohttp://www.sauteriberica.com/es/productos/reguladores-stand-alone/reguladores-para-aire-acondicionado-flexotron/regulador-electronico-de-potencia.html

Aqui te dejo el pdf con todos los datos


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 14, 2011)

Pues la verdad es q*UE* algo asi tiene toda la pinta de venirme q*UE* ni pintado, voy a le*E*r a ver si veo algo

Muchisimas gracias ya comentare si me funciona


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2011)

Ese equipo o de cualquier otra marca te viena como anillo al dedo, es el complemento del que vos tenes, por eso es que pregunto tanto, conozco mucho de control industrila y tengo mucha info y si no se donde encontrar lo que necesito
Un cordial saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2011)

joealvtund dijo:


> Pues la verdad es q*UE* algo asi tiene toda la pinta de venirme q*UE* ni pintado, voy a le*E*r a ver si veo algo....



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 15, 2011)

Perdón, la mala costumbre de los mensajes y los chats

Una pregunta, sabria alguien que precio podria tener este regulador??


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2011)

Comunicate via mail para ver en tu zona quien los distribuye asi sabes el precio o buscalo por ebay asi tenes una idea.....

Y respecto a lo que te dijo fogonazo, yo chateo desde que naide sabia lo que era chat, envio sms desde que los celus salieron y en ellos no pongo acentos porque te cobran una página adicional por un simple acento y abrevio pero cuando el msj es largo, no para mandar dos lineas...

Es decir es más una cuestión de ubicación, no de costumbres, de darte cuenta en que ambito estas, los sms y el chat son en ses momento y luego no queda nada, pero aqui esto queda guardado, lo que equivales decir que esto no es algo informal, por ese motivo existe reglas que no las hay ni en el chat ni en los sms

Igualmente si te contactas via chat con alguna empresa eso tampoco deberis ser informal ya que supongo queres que la otra persona te entienda.

Fijate si al comunicarte o entrar en la pagina de lo que queres averiguar, te enivtan a una conversación de chat, que corresponde? informalidad? o formalidad? 

No sos el único que hace eso, pero las razones son las mismas falta de ubicuidad


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 15, 2011)

El tema de formalidad casi siempre suelo ser bastante correcto porque si hablas con gente que no conoces tienes que tratarles como esperas que te trate alguien que no conoces a ti, lo unico es que los "q" y los "xq" se me cuelan a veces

Muchas gracias por vuestras contestaciones, pero no veo el fin de este proyecto, porque cuando no encuentro cosas, malo, pero cuando se habla de dinero, peor, y he preguntado por los reguladores y no cuestan menos de 300 euros, asique a seguir buscando, sabeis si con un dimmer podria hacerlo?

Muchas gracias por vuestra paciencia, estoy siendo un poco pesado, pero me encuentro entre la espada y la pared y cada vez queda menos espacio


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 15, 2011)

Una opción muy barata, pero que habría que buscar la forma de linealizarla, es con un triac manejado por una LDR y ésta a su vez, controlada por un LED o lámpara.
No sé si será elegante, pero funciona


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 15, 2011)

La elegancia no es un problema, solo faltaria que encima lo quisiera bonito, lo que no tengo muy claro es si me valdra para controlar la resistencia, la verdad es que me he metido en un jardin y no se como salir


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 16, 2011)

En esencia es un dimmer controlado por tensión. En los dimmers comunes, se hace el control variando la resistencia con un potenciómetro. Esto es lo mismo, pero en lugar del potenciómetro se pone una LDR (foto-resistencia) y el control se basa en lo que dije antes, una pequeña lámpara o un LED al cual con continua, se le varía el brillo.


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 16, 2011)

Con algo asi podria hacer lo que quiero no?

http://www.productselection.net/PDF/UK/dib71.pdf


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 16, 2011)

No, eso no te sirve para nada. Es un relé de protección por baja o alta corriente.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2011)

Aqui tenes otra marca muy conocida que seguro encotras en lu localia ya que ni idea donde estas y te sera más facil de implementar ya que solo lo conectas 
http://www.aegpowercontrollers.com/aeg/export/sites/aegpowercontrollers/en/products/Products/Thyro-A/Thyro-A_1A_H1/sheets/Thyro-A_ES_FLY100323.pdf

Donde obtuvieron el equipo que tenes? ellos deben tener este tipo de controldores, o las casas que se dedican a resistencias industriales tienen este tipo de productos, o en una casa de automación industrial


----------



## dukex (Mar 16, 2011)

Creo que ese controlador que piensas usar tiene control PID y supongo que la salida del PID es una salida PWM, entonces sólo tienes que ponerle un relé de estado solido y listo, ya que és una carga resistiva.

El otro dia hice un comentario al respecto y no les gustó mucho la idea de utilizar PWM para controlar un SSR con cruce por cero. Pero en la empresa que trabajaba tenían controles  Watlow en modo PID, en todas las extrusoras de plástico controlaban la potencia sobre las resistencias atravéz de un SSR.


Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2011)

El tema es que es una salida en corriene y no tensión y necesita pasar de uno a otro para lograr el contorl proporcional, de echo los equipos que le menciono trabajan asi, como intuyo que no tiene demasiada experiencia, lo ideal es un modulo de control que ya viene echo,  y no son caros, tienen entrada de 0a10V o 4-20mA y ya el resto resuelto internamente, es un modulito que viene para colcar en riel Din, donde compro el control tambien tienen lo otro, o las casas que venden resistencias industriales tienen desde el modulo que el compro hast el conrol de potencia


----------



## dukex (Mar 16, 2011)

Pués fácil de usar y flexíble si se vé....

Realizan el control por cambio de fase? cuanto puede costar? en dólares me interesa....

Saludos  panda.


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 16, 2011)

El problema es que en Desin Instruments el regulador que tienen es para aparatos de gran amperaje, y yo la resistencia *[CHAT NO]* tengo *[CHAT NO]* controlar es de 350W, ellos mismos me han dicho que no me interesaba, y el otro regulador que me dijisteis al pincipio cuesta 300 euros, que como que se me va de presupuesto

Por cierto estoy en Valladolid (España)

PD: Mi nivel de conocimiento de estos reguladores y controladores es bajo, para que nos vamos a engañar


----------



## dukex (Mar 16, 2011)

joealvtund dijo:


> El problema es que en Desin Instruments el regulador que tienen es para aparatos de gran amperaje, y yo la resistencia q tengo q controlar es de 350W, ellos mismos me han dicho que no me interesaba, y el otro regulador que me dijisteis al pincipio cuesta 300 euros, que como que se me va de presupuesto
> 
> Por cierto estoy en Valladolid (España)
> 
> PD: Mi nivel de conocimiento de estos reguladores y controladores es bajo, para que nos vamos a engañar




Tienes que utilizar la salida de corriente?? o puedes usar el PWM del PID??  así solo necesitarías un Relé de Estado Sólido que hasta puedes fabricar con diseños ya propuestos acá en el foro.


saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2011)

joealvtund dijo:


> El problema es que en Desin Instruments el regulador que tienen es para aparatos de gran amperaje, y yo la resistencia q tengo q controlar es de 350W, ellos mismos me han dicho que no me interesaba, y el otro regulador que me dijisteis al pincipio cuesta 300 euros, que como que se me va de presupuesto
> 
> Por cierto estoy en Valladolid (España)
> 
> PD: Mi nivel de conocimiento de estos reguladores y controladores es bajo, para que nos vamos a engañar



Pero en algun momento se empieza y esta es tu oportunidad, no has preguntado donde compraron la unidad de control o donde venden elementos de calefacción, hay unos modulos que manejan hasta 3KW y son bastante pequeños son para control de resistencias presisamente y tienen la interface 4-20 mA, no te conteste antes porque buscaba la nomenclatura de esas y creo que justo esta en un manual de productos que no tengo aca presisamente

Por ejemplo este y lo conectas directamente a un conjunto optoacoplador triac y ya tenes el asunto soludionado
http://www.laurels.com/transmitters-4-20.htm
Este te lo pongo como ejemplo hay muchos y son baratos

La otra forma simple de hacerlo es utilizar un divisor resistivo que se alimenta con la salida de corriente y en el punto de división tomar con un buffer con salida a transistor para alimentar el led de un optoacoplador que es el que maneja el triac de control


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 17, 2011)

La unidad de control es de la marca Desin Instruments, y por lo que tengo entendido se la cedieron la escuela superior de ingenieros de Telecomunicacion (yo soy o sere ingeniero tecnico), y ya me puse en contacto con los fabricantes y me dijeron que ellos los reguladores que tienen son para grandes amperajes, lo que creo es que han querido hacer un proyecto aprovechando lo que se van encontrando, y que el marron de encontrar la solucion se lo solucionen los alumnos

Puedo utilizar cualquier salida del controlador, lo que de las que vi y comprendi me parecio la mas sencilla.

Por lo que me parece entender, ¿el aparato que me has puesto lo que hace es regular la tension o corriente utilizando un puerto serie? eso no podria utilizarlo ya que ya lo estoy utilizando para el controlador

PD: si veis que no hay manera decirlo para por lo menos no estar mareando a la gente

Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## dukex (Mar 17, 2011)

Por lo que leí en tu comentario anterior ya estás controlando el ventilador por medio de corriente. Estuve viendo el datasheet(http://www.desin.com/pdf/HT-HS7300-es-0206-H122-41-2.pdf) de ese controlador y tiene 2 salidas de 0...4-20mA imagino que estás utilizando una de ellas para el ventilador y la otra es la que quieres usar para la resistencia.....

Entonces, el sensor de temperatura PT-100 esta midiendo el aire que sopla el ventilador a través del tubo con la resistencia?? 

El HS-7300 se utiliza para controlar solamente la temperatura del aire que sale del tubo??? ó también el caudal del aire??.... según lo que dices parece que estás controlando la velocidad del ventilador.....   

puedes dar algo más de información de lo que quieres hacer?? por que el datasheet  muestra que tienes salidas digitales y lazos de control PID, lo cuál me hace pensar que puedes usarlos para controlar un SSR con la entrada del sensor PT-100.


Disculpa mi insistencia pero me mata la duda!!. Si depronto estoy obviando algo o no estoy viendo algo que es lógico para los más experimentados por favor que alguien me corrija...


saludos


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 17, 2011)

Te comento como voy por ahora, el ventilador va en una de las salidas analogicas y funcionando, en la otra tengo conectado un "dimmer" por llamarlo de alguna manera, pero no es muy fiable, porque lo he hecho yo, y el margen en el que pasa de apagado a 100% es muy pequeño, es por eso que estoy buscando otras opciones

Como no encuentro nada mas lo he montado, y he empezado a trastear, lo he puesto en inversa que a mi entender es que cuando no se llega al valor de consigna le dara la maxima corriente, pero ni caso, hace lo mismo que el ventilador cuando poco una temperatura muy baja se ponen tanto el ventilador como la resistencia a tope, osea que nada, a seguir buscando

El controlador solo lo utilizo para controlar la temperatura en el tubo

Como resumen de lo que tengo que hacer, tengo que hacer la continuacion de un proyecto que lo que hacia era controlar la temperatura en un tubo con un ventilador y una resistencia, el ventilador estaba regulado por un servoampificador, y la resistencia por un relé, yo ahora tengo que hacer que la resistencia este controlada por algo que la haga variar mas linealmente para obtener una respuesta total mas lineal

No se si habre aclarado algo

Por cierto no pidas disculpas ninguna, porque la verdad es que con las cosas que decis me haceis mirar mas cosas y asi es posible que llegue a algo, y no como hace mi tutor, que de vez en cuando se pasa a ver como lo llevo, pero si le pregunto su unica respuesta es "no se ..."

Preguntar todo lo que querais

Muchas gracias

PD el tema dinero siempre es un problema


----------



## dukex (Mar 17, 2011)

bueno y por que no colocas el ventilador directo a una sola velocidad?? y controlas la potencia de la resistencia con una salida digital a través del PID y un SSR(relé de estado sólido)??? el continuamente estará buscando la consigna  apagando o prendiendo el SSR.

Podés hacer un SSR con un optotriac y un triac, acá en los foros hay mucha información al respecto.

saludos


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 17, 2011)

Pues porque la continuacion de mi proyecto no puede tocar el ventilador

pero eso mismo se podria implementar sin tocar el ventilador no?

No se como funciona un rele de estado solido, me informo un poco y comentare ideas que se me ocurran

Muchas gracias


----------



## dukex (Mar 17, 2011)

Te adjunto un circuito de un relé que probé y no tuve ningún problema con él, utliza un optotriac moc3061 y un triac BT139-800, con eso estás de sobra... debés tener en cuenta cambiar la resistencia de la entrada al optotriac  por que yo la calculé para 5V, supongo que tienes que calcularla para 24V que es el voltaje del controlador. 

R1 =  360Ω

datasheet BT139-800:
http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/BT139_SERIES.pdf

datasheet moc3061:
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/MO/MOC3063-M.pdf


----------



## J2C (Mar 17, 2011)

Dukex

Creo que mejor que el MOC3063 seria que usara el MOC3023 ( _http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/MO/MOC3023M.pdf_ ) que al ser RANDOM le permitiria habilitaciones en cualquier parte del ciclo senoidal, he visto los SSR con esa caracteristica en los ventiladores de Aire Acondicionado Split's. 

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## dukex (Mar 17, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Dukex
> 
> Creo que mejor que el MOC3063 seria que usara el MOC3023 ( _http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/MO/MOC3023M.pdf_ ) que al ser RANDOM le permitiria habilitaciones en cualquier parte del ciclo senoidal, he visto los SSR con esa caracteristica en los ventiladores de Aire Acondicionado Split's.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Pienso que funcionaría también un optotriac con encendido aleatorio(no creo que importe mucho el ruido). personalmente probé este circuito(moc3061-cruce por cero) enviandole una señal PWM para controlar un pequeño ventilador, esperando que fallara el ventilador o el relé, funcionó durante varios dias sin parar y sin ningún problema. Aún funcionan los 2.

Además el datasheet del controlador dice que las salidas trabajan a una frecuencia máxima de 50Hz, pienso que no necesitará un optotriac con fase aleatoria.

Igual puede probar con ambos, no le veo incoveniente.

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2011)

joealvtund dijo:


> La unidad de control es de la marca Desin Instruments, y por lo que tengo entendido se la cedieron la escuela superior de ingenieros de Telecomunicacion (yo soy o sere ingeniero tecnico), y ya me puse en contacto con los fabricantes y me dijeron que ellos los reguladores que tienen son para grandes amperajes, lo que creo es que han querido hacer un proyecto aprovechando lo que se van encontrando, y que el marron de encontrar la solucion se lo solucionen los alumnos
> 
> Puedo utilizar cualquier salida del controlador, lo que de las que vi y comprendi me parecio la mas sencilla.
> 
> ...


no, para nada, trabaja con 0-20mA ,4-20mA y 0-10V es decir lo conectas directo a la salid de tu controlador y del otro lado tenes una variación proporional pero de 0  a 10V con lo cual pode controlar via un pequeño circuito auxiliar el brillo del led del optoacoplador, para el control del triac

Y efectivamente Dukex ese opto no sirve porque unicamene trabaja en el cruce por "0" debe ser de un tipo que no tenga esa caracterisitca.
Para control proporcional de cargas resistivas se trabaja con uno común si no se desvirtua el PWM, directamete no tiene sentido ya que en el unioco punto que dispara ea ahi y como hago si  quiero solo el 10%? imposible variar el duty cycle, hacete un gráfico y vas a ver


----------



## dukex (Mar 17, 2011)

No creo que importe el cruce por cero, Lo que va a pasar es algo como esto:






De este sitio fué sacada la imagen, Michael Karas explica como controla de esta manera la potencia en una carga .http://www.8052.com/forum/read/66505

I equipped the triac with zero crossing turn-on time control and then I had a PWM control that was set to run at a frequency of line frequency divided by 16. In my application I synchronized the PWM period start time to the output of the zero crossing detector. As the PWM control signal duty cycle varied from near zero toward one hundred percent I was able to obtain 32 distinct steps in the amount of power delivered to the load. These steps follow a linear relationship. Keep in mind that this procedure may not be suitable for all types of loads because the load may not integrate the bursts of delivered power in an effective manner. After all, with a 60 Hz AC frequency the PWM frequency is only 3.75 Hz. I was driving a heating coil that boiled liquid nitrogen in a closed containter system and the PWM control was used as part of the control system to regulate the pressure in the container. The picture below shows how this type of concept works.

En la primera aplicación equipé el triac con control de encendido en cruce por cero y entonces puse un PWM a controlar a una frecuencia de linea dividida entre 16. En mi aplicación sincronicé el momento de inicio del periodo PWM con la salida del detector en cruce por cero. Como el ciclo útil del control PWM varia ddesde casi cero hasta 100% obtuve 32 niveles de potencia. Esos pasos siguen una relación lineal. Recordar que este procedimiento no sirve para cualquier tipo de carga por que la carga no recibirá bloques  de potencia entregada de una manera efectiva. Después de todo, con 60Hz la frecuencia PWM sólo es 3.75Hz. yo controlé una bobina de  calefacción  que hervía nitrogeno liquido en un sistema de conetenedor cerrado y el PWM fué usado como parte de el sistema de control para regular la presión del contenedor.....


saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> No creo que importe el cruce por cero, Lo que va a pasar es algo como esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alli esta tu error ya que si yo necesito que conduzca el10% de la señal positiva como hago?

No es esa la forma que se trabaja un triac, eso es lo mismo que trabajarlo on/off y aqui lo que se quiere no es que trabaje on/off
No tiene ni sentido utilizar un PWM para hacearlo trabajar asi, en donde estudie, si alguién le prsentaba algo asi no aprobaba más esa materia

Esto es lo que se busca hacer y es asi como se lo utiliza y como trabajan los equipos que le menciones}


----------



## dukex (Mar 18, 2011)

Buenos dias,

Claro que son cosas diferentes!!. lo que tú propones panda es el clásico control por ángulo de fase para lo cuál ya todo está dicho.  Lo que propuse es una alternativa que también es usada en controles de temperatura o por lo menos los watlow que usaba en donde trabajé.

Todas las extrusoras AMUT que habian allá funcionaban así 

Por eso hace dias queria probarlo, pregunté acá en el foro pero recibí un gran rechazo por parte de los mas experimentados, pensé "tal vez como  soy un novato por eso reaccionan de esa manera"  sin darme una respuesta sólida del por que del no usarlo ó pruebas de que esto no  funciona. 

Mi insistencia era por que lo probé y funcionó  inclusive con una pequeña carga inductiva de 200W(un motor de induccion)  puedo decir que funcionó por varios dias subiendo y bajando la velocidad de este.

teniendo en cuenta varias cosas:
-Un motor muy pequeño
-probablemente a largo plazo el motor se pueda dañar por calentamiento
-era el motor de un ventilador sin casi ninguna carga mas que la del viento

Ahora bien, Para una carga resistiva la cosa cambia y vienen muchos factores que afectarán el desempeño de este "frankenstein" que propongo. 2 de ellos son:

-El tiempo de respuesta de todo el sistema calefactor
-La inercia termica

Pero si el controlador es PID  entonces no me preocupa mucho esto, ya que él continuamente estará buscando el setpoint y corrigiendo  el PID con el autotuning. 

pero ATENCIÓN!!: no es mejor que el control por ángulo de fase!! son cosas diferentes!! para un motor seria un error utlizarlo ya que probablemente se dañe por sobrecalentamiento e inclusive para algunos sistemas con cargas resistivas  puede que empiece a oscilar debido a que no puede entregar pequeñas cantidades de potencia. 

Para ciertos casos y bajo ciertas condiciones puede funcionar. Es mas fácil que hacer lo otro, entonces no veo por que  no experimentar y llegar  a  conclusiones propias sin depender siempre de lo que un libro diga o lo que otros quieran meterte en la cabeza.

Sí me gustaria seguir hablando del tema con pruebas y ver tus puntos de vista para poder corregir mis errores, nada es más fabuloso que aprender!

Por lo que he notado amigo panda, vos sos una persona con muchisima experiencia por encima de la mia cabe decir. Pero siempre hay que tener algo presente y es que no todos ignoramos lo mismo.

un saludo y espero que no sea este un motivo de discusión.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola buen día, asi es sistema clásico de trabajo de los sistemas de control de temperatura, y se denomina on/off, si te fijas al principio le propuse eso pero dijo que queria un control proporcional utilzando la salida de 0-20mA por eso le propuse esos equipos.

No es una propuesta mía, es lo que solicita el forista, lo más simple control por angulo de fase, se puede hacer un pwm que tronce la señal sinuoidal trabajando a una frecuencia elevada, que es el mejor sistema pero para el no es tan fácil de implementar

mira estas formas de onda


----------



## dukex (Mar 18, 2011)

pero entónces que tipos de relés se utlizan para hacer lo que muestran las gráficas??,  no créo que funcione con un triac... debe ser otra cosa por que el triac no tiene apagado instantáneo.

De nuevo gracias panda por la información.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2011)

Lee de nuevo, no dije que esto último se haga con Triacs, no lo dice en ningún lado


> se puede hacer un pwm que tronce la señal sinuoidal trabajando a una frecuencia elevada, que es el mejor sistema pero para el no es tan fácil de implementar


esto es lo que dije pero no especifique como


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 23, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> yo la calculé para 5V, supongo que tienes que calcularla para 24V que es el voltaje del controlador.
> 
> R1 =  360Ω



Perdon por la ausencia, pero he estado indispuesto unos dias y no tenia la cabeza ni para pensar, 

Dukex por lo que he leido ahora me decias que tendria que calcular la resistencia para una tension de 24, pero esa tension es una tension fija, osea que con esa tension no conseguiria nada, yo tengo un montaje parecido al que has puesto tu, pero mas simple, y lo he preparado para una variacion de 0-5V

en cuanto me ponga mas al dia os ire contando si avanza la cosa

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## dukex (Mar 23, 2011)

Tienes que calcular la resistencia para el voltaje con el que vas a controlar el optotriac, eso depende del voltaje del controlador que según leí en el datasheet es de 24VDC.  Entonces la salida digital será de 24VDC y la corriente del led en el optotriac(MOC3061) es de 16mA, sólo tienes que hacer el cálculo para el optotriac que vas a utilizar.

Esta salida lo que hará será encender y apagar el optotriac buscando la consigna utilizando un módulo PID del controlador, si a eso te refieres como un voltaje fijo. 

En el montaje que mencionas a que te refieres con una variación de 0-5V?? será algo como un dimmer?? por que entonces la sálida digital no te funcionará!! en ese caso necesitas una salida análoga.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 23, 2011)

Si deseas utilizar el modo 0-20mA, el MOC3061 no sirve porque ese se utiliza para control por modo on/off, cuando se requiere hacer un control como el que vos qures hacer tu Opto debe ser cualquiera que no tengoa llave de cruce por 0 como el MOC3020.
Ya te paso una forma sencilla de convertir los 0-20mA en voltaje adecuado para el control del led y en consecuencia el control de tu carga tal cual era tu idea original


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 23, 2011)

Esto es lo que tengo yo montado, valdra?

O se podria hacer alguna modificacion para mejorarlo algo??


----------



## pandacba (Mar 23, 2011)

Para realizar la conversión vamos a apelar a la ley de ohm

Tu fuente de corriente entrega de 0 a 20mA
Si ponemos en paralelo con la salida una serei 150ohm + 100 ohms nos dara un total de 250 ohms

para una salida de 0.001A tendras que  R.I= V entonces 250 x 0.001=0.25V
para una salida de 0.004A  tendras 250 x 0.004=1V
y asi hasta
para una salida de 0.020A tendras 250 x 0.020=5V

Bastara tomar esta tensión con un operacional y poner un transistor en la salida que maneje el diodo del MOC3020 y ajustar el lazo de realimentación  con un preset para que para 0mA se apagquen las R calefactors y que para 20 mA  este al máximo, deberas colocar una R para limtar la corriene del diodo led teniendo en cuenta de donde lo alimetaras, para el operacional puedes utilzar cualquiera desde un 741, un TL061.TL081. etc





joealvtund dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 50390
> 
> Esto es lo que tengo yo montado, valdra?
> 
> O se podria hacer alguna modificacion para mejorarlo algo??



Perfecto eso iria  a la salida del circuito propuesto

Aqui esta el esquema, en la salida esta pueto onto acplador a trnasitor porque no tenia uno con triac pero a los efectos de coneccionado puse ese


----------



## dukex (Mar 23, 2011)

Lo que yo digo es utilizar una salida DIGITAL del controlador atravéz del PID, con lo cuál se manejan tiempos de encendido y de apagado para manejar la potencia.

Si utilizas la salida de corriente para manejar el optotriac  no creo que funcione, a menos que el circuito esté diseñado para control por fase. Antes del optotriac debe existir un circuito que genera una señal sincronizada con la linea que dá la potencia a la carga y de esta manera se desfasa el disparo.
Como mencionó panda unos mensajes atrás:






Por otro lado si lo que se quiere es un todo o nada con la salida de corriente, no tendrá sentido ni razón de ser el modulo PID.

Saludos.


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 24, 2011)

En principio no quiero todo o nada, porque asi estaba antes con el rele, pero no se muy bien como me dices con la salida digital, ya os digo que mis conocimientos con este controlador son bastante limitados

Muchas gracias


----------



## dukex (Mar 24, 2011)

Es que és TODO/NADA pero muy rápido, por eso el utilizar una salida DIGITAL y no una de relé.

Mira en el manual la conexión. además tienes que mirar si las salidas DIGITALES son por transistor(Lógicas), ya que si son por relé no te dará la velocidad o se dañará éste.

Este controlador  puede venir con las 2 opciones, salidas por  relé o transistor.

Tienes el manual completo del controlador?? el que aparece en internet parece sólo una ficha técnica.

Si tus conocimientos son muy básicos y no quieres programar el controlador, entonces deberias irte por la opción mas fácil que te propone panda de comprar una unidad que tenga entradas analógicas de corriente/voltaje ó crearl el convertidor corriente a voltaje tu mismo con su respectivo dimmer con control por fase. Pero si es muy costoso para tí, tendrás que aprender a manejar el controlador y ver que opciónes te brinda; como la que te estoy proponiendo, en la cual debes programar éste para que trabaje con una salida Lógica.



Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2011)

Por eso utilza el circuito que te puse que trabaja perfecto con lo que vos querias hacer y te evitas de costosos aparatos, ese esta probado y funciona espectacular, es simple, pocos componentes y de fácil adquisicón y de un costo irrisorio.

No te lo habai puesto antes porque de verdad no te queria poner uncircuito sin estar seguro que funcione y en ese momento estaba liado con un control de procesos que involucra a varios hornos, donde uno de ellos utiliza un sistema PWM senoidal, para un control preciso sin tener saltos bruscos de temperatura, y por otro lado al no ser on/off prolonga la vida útil de los calefactores que que estan en cartuchos blindados, bastantes caros y en un lugar donde disminuir las roturas es ahorrar mucho tiempo ya que para llegar a ellos hay que hacer un pequeño lio, por la forma constructiva del mismo que no puede ser echo de otra manera.

Lamentablemente quienes trabajaron con el sistema on/off para ellos no existe otra forma.
Yo adecuo lo que funciona mejor a los requerimientos del sistmeam y no me fanatizo con nada

Hace la prueba y comenta resultados y/o que inconvernientes tuviste para darte la mejor solución


----------



## dukex (Mar 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Hace la prueba y comenta resultados y/o que inconvernientes tuviste para darte la mejor solución



Apoyo esto, prueba a ver cual te funciona YA QUE EXÍSTEN VARIAS MANERAS DE SOLUCIONAR TU PROBLEMA.  la evidencia demuestra la mejor opción y cuentas como te fué......



pandacba dijo:


> Lamentablemente quienes trabajaron con el sistema on/off para ellos no existe otra forma.



Yo trabajé con ese sistema y sé que exísten muchos otros, no entiendo el fundamento de tu afirmación..


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2011)

Dukex

Me baso, en qe todo lo que intenatas hacer o pasas como referencia se basa en ese modo, como el ejemplo que pusiste varios post más atras, y es la que tus palabras apuestas como mejor opción, y tambiién confiesas conocer, pero no haber trabajado con ellas.

Tambie es claro que es asi porque fue la única solución de tu parte presentada y peor cuado el foriste dice al comienzo del hilo que no quiere utilizar esa forma de control y tu insistes con ella.
Como ves muy claro y elemental


----------



## dukex (Mar 24, 2011)

Pandacba

pues para mí es la solución mas asequible según sus condicionamientos: costo y configuración del controlador.

De todas maneras afirmo que lo que propones es ecónomico también pero un poco dispendioso debido a los conocimientos del solicitante,  al fin de cuentas que pruebe él mismo. me parece lo mas justo.



pandacba dijo:


> H
> se puede hacer un pwm que tronce la señal sinuoidal trabajando a una frecuencia elevada, que es el mejor sistema pero para el no es tan fácil de implementar


Se me hace raro que te contradigas si mencionas en un inicio que el mejor sistema es uno y luego que es otro


De todas maneras especifiqué como podria funcionar, dije la verdad tal cual!!  tampoco vine a aparentar nada, ni a discutir con nadie ni mucho menos demostrar algo... ya que no necesito de la aceptación de nadie. Se supone que,  las palabras sólo son palabras. Mejor que pruebe y llegué a sus conclusiones con las recomendaciones recibidas por los demás foristas.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 25, 2011)

Sos vos el qkue no enendiste que es  diferene, y no me parece que este sea el lugar para discutir algo qukeno tiene nada que ver con el hilo.
Dije lo dle pwm como una posibilidad y si que ese es mejor, pero tambien aclare que al forista le seria un pñoco complicado implementarlo, por lo tanto cuando digo que lo que le indique es mejor, me refiero a algo que el pueda poner en práctica y si no entedes te pido que sigamos esto en otra parte y no ensusiemos el post, porque veo que de eso tampoco te das cuenta


----------



## joealvtund (Mar 29, 2011)

Hola buenas, voy a probar primero el conversor de pandacba a ver si obtengo algun resultado, pero necesito alguna explicacion si puede ser, ya que veo una fuente de 12 voltios, y lo que a mi entender parece una fuente de corriente, la salida seria el diodo?

El manual esta aqui http://www.desin.com/pdf/MIG-HS7000-General-es-0320-I311-1-A4.pdf


----------



## pandacba (Mar 29, 2011)

La fuente de corriente seria la salida de tu controlador de 0-20mA, al circular esa corriente en por la R produce una caida de tensión, el operacional esta puesto como buffer adaptador de impedancia y proporciona una pequeña ganancia para el ajuste del dispositivo el transitor acoplaco al diodo es el driver y ese diodo es el que esta dentro del optoacpoplador, recuerda que no tiene que tener detección de cruce por 0.
Los 12V son para alimentar al operacional, y al conjunto transistor diodo del opto


----------



## joealvtund (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola a todos, perdon por no haber contestadonada antes pero he estado un poco pillado para enseñarle el proyecto al tutor antes de las vacaciones de semana santa, al final modificando las salidas analogicas del controlador y utilizando una resistencia para hacer el cambio de corriente a tension, he conseguido hacer que funcione el invento,

Muchisimas gracias a todos por las ideas que me habeis aportado, y la atencion que he recibido por vuestra parte


----------

